# Prepper Nurse Grass Fed Beef



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

*changed my mind *

Deleted post


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse lost Slippy after the 3rd time she picked/rubbed her nose and mouth area then went directly back to the butcher paper with finger/hand. Slippy believes that grass fed or not, boogers and steak do not mix.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Prepper Nurse lost Slippy after the 3rd time she picked/rubbed her nose and mouth area then went directly back to the butcher paper with finger/hand. Slippy believes that grass fed or not, boogers and steak do not mix.


If they are organic boogers....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> If they are organic boogers....


After a hearty chuckle...you know...the kind that your shoulders raise up a bit and your chin hits the top of your chest as you release a gutteral genuine heart felt-laugh...Slippy realizes that he has absolutely no comeback for that one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> After a hearty chuckle...you know...the kind that your shoulders raise up a bit and your chin hits the top of your chest as you release a gutteral genuine heart felt-laugh...Slippy realizes that he has absolutely no comeback for that one.


Denton genuinely appreciates your sense of humor.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Did I do that?!


Slippy said:


> Prepper Nurse lost Slippy after the 3rd time she picked/rubbed her nose and mouth area then went directly back to the butcher paper with finger/hand. Slippy believes that grass fed or not, boogers and steak do not mix.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Did I do that?!


Yes...at .26, .58 and 1.08. Each time finger went back to the blood soaking through the butcher paper. No big deal, Slippy's seen worse. Slippy stopped at 1.09...Other than that it was very good.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes...at .26, .58 and 1.08. Each time finger went back to the blood soaking through the butcher paper. No big deal, Slippy's seen worse. Slippy stopped at 1.09...


Okay, that's if for me on this forum. Take care


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Okay, that's if for me on this forum. Take care


I'll take it anyway I can... but I usually "86" the cross contamination thingy.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So it's traveling prepper nurse?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I guess I will add, that I have been seriously contemplating a grass raised half of beef. I think it was 4.70 a pound. The local ranch here wants a hundred dollar deposit. 
With hamburger running about the same, I think the steaks would great. 
I know we had this discussion a while back.


----------

